# Herpes infection possibly linked to COVID-19 vaccine, study says



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Herpes infection possibly linked to COVID-19 vaccine, study says


Herpes infections may be a side effect of the COVID-19 vaccine, experts have revealed.




www.foxnews.com







> Herpes infections may be a side effect of the COVID-19 vaccine, experts have revealed.
> 
> Scientists in Israel identified six cases in a new study of patients developing a skin rash known as herpes zoster after receiving the Pfizer vaccine, according to a study in the Rheumatology journal.
> 
> ...


Sounds like as good an excuse as any...Would you believe your hubs if He told you the vaccine's where he got it?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

They’re tinkering with your immune system. I’ve heard that some people came down with Bell’s palsy too.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

The whole thing is screwy. Who knows what the hell this thing is but it isn't a vaccine. Its a shot. Very different. They haven't isolated the rona yet so its impossible to have a vaccine. Operation warp speed is president Trump's one mistake.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’m little old to be getting herpes


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've known people who took the VidVax and it triggered shingles. Bad cases of it, too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not the herpes most think about. Its shingles.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No sweat, GI.
Got my shingles shot at the VA four or five years ago.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> No sweat, GI.
> Got my shingles shot at the VA four or five years ago.


Wife made me get mine a few years ago. Now she's telling me there's an updated one for us old folks.

She forgets but when I'm asked what I'm allergic to the quick answer is pain and needles.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Wife made me get mine a few years ago. Now she's telling me there's an updated one for us old folks.
> 
> She forgets but when I'm asked what I'm allergic to the quick answer is pain and needles.


I heard that too.
I never had chickenpox as a kid, so I probably didn't need the first one.
But, the VA likes to offer this type of thing, such pneomonia shots, and I pretty much just do it.
Except flu shots.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I heard that too.
> I never had chickenpox as a kid, so I probably didn't need the first one.
> But, the VA likes to offer this type of thing, such pneomonia shots, and I pretty much just do it.
> Except flu shots.


You may have had chicken pox and not even known it unless you’ve had your blood tested there’s no way to know. People test positive but never break out. Asymptotic response to chicken pox virus.


----------

